# 15 new chicks



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Have no idea what this breed is i know it's hard to tell when they're little and not knowing the parents but hopfully someone can identify this one.







The one is a welsummer but have no idea what the other one is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no clue. Like you said, they are hard to ID at that age. The only ones I could tell were Silkies.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I have no clue. Like you said, they are hard to ID at that age. The only ones I could tell were Silkies.


Lol you and your silkies


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The black skin kind of gives them away. Although d'Uccles are a little easier, they hatch with clown feet. And Cochins. But I really stink when it comes to large fowl birds that are not different.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

The black chick is actually a barred rock I thought it was a welsummer due to it coming out of a welsummer egg but I think the yellow and black one is an ameraucana


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, if you want to help me ID breeds, it's mandatory you post pics as they mature.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What kind of chicks are you supposed to have?


----------

